

How  Facebook's New Design Tricks You  - gregpurtell
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/26/5-design-tricks-facebook_n_1831384.html

======
jamesbritt
WTF? The HuffPo thing is just a link to the TC article.

Previously posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4434580>

